# Tracing a Bank Draft



## Ham Slicer (10 Sep 2009)

If a bank issues a bank draft can they track where it is eventually lodged?

BOI say they can't.  I've no reason not to believe only it sounds a bit daft.


----------



## TarfHead (10 Sep 2009)

It is possible, just not practical .

They could if they had to - for example on foot of a Court/Tribunal Order.

For normal _business as usual_ type requests it would require a lot of manual effort, including work at the bank where the item was lodged. Also, you have no right to be told the name of the account used for lodgment.


----------



## bond-007 (10 Sep 2009)

I would think that a draft is treated as a cheque and would eventually end up back at the bank of issue. Would it not be obvious where it was lodged by examining the paid draft?


----------



## Ham Slicer (10 Sep 2009)

It's a long story and I can't get into specifics but let's say I have a joint account and the other party withdraws 5K by draft from the account.  

How can I find out where this has been lodged or even has it been cashed/lodged anywhere?  The issuer says it can't be done.  Would it be possible to contact say AIB/NIB etc. and ask has draft number ****** which issed from my account been lodged with them?  I'm sure the issuing bank could easily do this??


----------



## Cooper7 (10 Sep 2009)

Ham Slicer,

Would it help you to find out who the draft was payable to? This should be easier to find as a draft consists of two parts - the part the customer gets and a counterfoil part with is underneath and has the exact same details that the draft has ie payee, amount date, as it's just a carbon copy!

Bank should be able to trace this for you although may be a charge as they will have to pull the original documents.

I hope this helps you.


----------



## TarfHead (10 Sep 2009)

bond-007 said:


> Would it not be obvious where it was lodged by examining the paid draft?


 
There shouldn't be anything on the draft to indicate the account to which it was lodged. The bank of the payee account may be identifiable.



Ham Slicer said:


> Would it be possible to contact say AIB/NIB etc. and ask has draft number ****** which issed from my account been lodged with them? I'm sure the issuing bank could easily do this??


 
Yes - it is possible to establish those items of information but ultimately, I assume, you want to know where the money was lodged and you've no right for this to be disclosed to you.


----------



## Ham Slicer (10 Sep 2009)

Hi Cooper, the draft was payable to Joe Bloggs the other joint account holder.  I want to find out where they lodged the draft to.



Cooper7 said:


> Ham Slicer,
> 
> Would it help you to find out who the draft was payable to? This should be easier to find as a draft consists of two parts - the part the customer gets and a counterfoil part with is underneath and has the exact same details that the draft has ie payee, amount date, as it's just a carbon copy!
> 
> ...


----------



## Cooper7 (10 Sep 2009)

Ah I see.  

Bank would only trace the draft if it was declared lost.


----------



## Ham Slicer (10 Sep 2009)

So basically unless I know someone in the bank who can do me a favour or the Court gets involved I won't be finding out.

Thanks for that


----------



## Gulliver (10 Sep 2009)

I suspect that the issue is not that they cannot trace the draft - more likely the issue is that they cannot divulge the information to you.

From the information above, it does not appear that you were ever the legal owner of the draft.

I suspect that the other party in the joint account was authorised to withdraw funds (joint account payable to either)- I see nothing in your text to challenge that. 

If so, the draft was purchased legitamitely.  The bank should therefore only discuss aspects of the draft with the purchaser of the draft.


----------



## roro123 (11 Sep 2009)

Ask for a copy of the front and back of the draft. The draft would end up back at the issuing banks clearing department. There should be codes printed on the back which may help identify the bank it was lodged to, anyway you know its gone to Joe Bloggs account in any Bank, what does it matter which bank. The draft can only be lodged to an account in the name that the draft is made out to.


----------

